# Spreadsheet BOMs?



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 30, 2020)

I've found keeping sourcing notes on my inventory and BOMs for builds is essential for forgetful old me. So i started making Google Sheets CSVs.

I can push and pull them on Mouser, which has a BOM manager that talks spreadsheets.  But since lists on Mouser can only contain items at Mouser, you still need your own master.  Ultimately you can theoretically push a BOM and hit the "Buy" button.  I'm not a Mouser employee; using Tayda and having a spreadsheet with the part numbers on it would be useful.  These BOMs should have part numbers for any number of vendors.

Ideally, when a build is done there's a BOM online that could be resubmitted or remixed.  Initial ones could be inaccurate, so the community could vet them and eventually they would be high quality.

All that said, i appreciate that sourcing parts can be fun and edifying when DIY building.  But if the maintenance of such a scheme has realistic cost, it would be pretty awesome when you want to use it.



ps. crazy idea - use parts lists with digitally encoded schematics to create virtual circuits to run in a circuit simulator and play a pedal virtually and tweak it


----------

